# New "On the Mat" Released  -  Topic 29: Twist of Fate



## True2Kenpo (May 3, 2006)

Fellow Kenpoists,

As I mention in the beginning of clip, I apologize for the break between the most recent OTM clips. We are back on track and there are a few projects in the works; including, a directory of all the past OTM clips we have produced.

I do hope you enjoy the most recent release and, as always, I appreciate any and all feedback.

Good journey and train hard! 

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## HKphooey (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Kenpobldr (May 3, 2006)

Nicely done!  Please continue your "On the Mat" series it proves to be a valuable asset to our art.


----------



## Ross (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting that True2Kenpo,

Always good to see videos of well taught techniques. 

I've just a question, and it's a general one really. But how practical do you find this technique? Personally I cannot think of many situations where I would realistically use this technique over say, parting wings or alternating maces. My issue with the technique is controlling the two arms and stepping underneath one of them for the take down. Particularly being taller than most of the other students in the class I would struggle to lift their arms above my head without losing my own height, width and depth to do it. 

I like the use of a stomp kick (?) to the leg/waist (sorry I didnt have sound so forgive me if I said the wrong target), but would this not bring the arms down lower to the struck target and make it harder to then lift their arms again? 

I have personally always felt that this technique was more designed to get the attacker into a position on the floor where they are very vulnerable rather than the implications on how they get there.

Also, we do a slight variation (to yours) to the end of the base technique where you do a knee to the head, we wrap the arms underneath each other - so they look as though they are hugging themselves, then deliver a knee to the exposed spine. Because the body and back is arched the spine is taught and suseptible to a strike there.

Anyway, just a few thoughts and opinions. I wonder what other people think?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 5, 2006)

Ross said:
			
		

> Also, we do a slight variation (to yours) to the end of the base technique where you do a knee to the head, we wrap the arms underneath each other - so they look as though they are hugging themselves, then deliver a knee to the exposed spine. Because the body and back is arched the spine is taught and suseptible to a strike there.
> 
> Anyway, just a few thoughts and opinions. I wonder what other people think?


I use your variation, as it was how I was taught, and necessary to complete the extension.

Like you I thought Josh did an excellent job.

-Michael


----------



## Brian Jones (May 6, 2006)

I believe I saw in another post that this was a technique Mr. Parker actually used in a confrontation.  BY the way Mr. Parker was a big man and he got it to work, so we shouldn't be too quick to throw it completely out of our arsenal.  I am not tall so I don't have any problems with it. I am sure you do this already, but bending the knees as you lift the arms can help.

Brian Jones


----------



## Maltair (May 7, 2006)

I like this tech, I've never seen it done that way. We stop with opp arms over our left shoulder and then throw them. Getting the knee in as they come down. I'll try and get a clip of it this weekend so you can see it and tell me what you think. 

I'm deff going to try it youre way. Thanxs


----------



## TwistofFat (May 8, 2006)

I used to have issues with this technique - mostly because the guys I trained with in the early 90's were big (6'+, 240++) and liked to stay close when sparring (standing grapplers). 

I found myself faced often with the scenario Josh outlines where I had both wrists and him pulling away. I used the cross of destruction openning but these were some big fellas, so I put my shoulder into the cross, added a twist and by golly it worked. To the point where we joked 'twist of fat...'. Position recognition and feel (them pulling back) with equal parts of solid base (I use the neutral bow for that reason) you can move much larger opponents. 

I also learned the extention but found more often than not, the uke hitting the floor so my pull brought their head up enough to make contact at the base of the skull so I stuck with that 'version'. Good stuff.

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Maltair (May 20, 2006)

Well I couldn't get a good one with the throw, need to get a mat. But did get one of sifu Dave doiong it over the right shoulder. What do you think?

Click here to watch Dave-Twist-of-Fate


----------



## John Brewer (May 22, 2006)

Great Videos Mr. Ryer.

Thanks,

John


----------

